# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Halocore And Boulder Meth made by Rockhard formulations

## Toast

halocore, boulder meth 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i am thinking about starting a cycle of these two phs and i was wondering if anyone knows much about them?

Boulder Meth :
Greater Androgenic property than other pro-hormones 
Fast gains in strength and size
(17a-methyl-1, 4-Androstadiene-3, 17-diol) is a direct precursor to Boldenone , otherwise known as Epuipoise, Ganabol, Equigan, and Ultragan. Boulder Meth has a very high oral bioavailability due to its methylated form and requires lower milligram dosage compared to 1, 4 AD. It should be noted that by methylating this compound its potency is magnified by up to ten fold! You can expect steady lean muscle gains with a higher androgenic effect compared to other pro-hormones.

Stacked with Halocore will produce dramatic gains in strength and size giving you an incredible anabolic /androgenic punch. 

60 capsule count. 

35mg. per capsule. 

Recommended 1-3 capsules daily.

Halocore:

Low aromatization 
Incredible strength gains 
Very anabolic 
Great hardening agent 
(4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3,17b-diol)
Halocore is one of the most talked about pro-hormones to hit the market this decade. As with the best anabolic agents, Halocore will dramatically increase strength in the average consumer with relatively dry gains. It has a very low aromatization rating and produces incredible results with just 50mg. per day. 
Halocore users should be sure and take a substantial break of at least 90 days from the product after a months use. 

if i take this stack what would anyone recommend as a PCT? 

Im 19 years old and i figured i should wait a couple of years before starting to let my test levels peak...yes I DO KNOW THAT MY TEST LEVELS ARE AT THEIR HIGHEST POINT RIGHT NOW... but bought the stack just to save before they get banned from the market...what are yalls stance on this?

and would it be possible to make gains with these products if taken now?

Thanks

----------


## bcaasdirty

i wouldnt stack em

nor would i run them at your age!

heres what u can do though, seal em tight in a ziplock bag and stick em in a freezer and wait a couple years...doing that will extend the life of the product by another few years

you're 19 bro, no reason to rush into things! you got nothin but time on your hands  :Big Grin:

----------


## wukillabee

agreed with bcaasdirty! sounds like boulder is a semi dbol product to some degree but be aware that this product was tested by patrick arnold from cel and a few other companies that sell it and found out its really only dhea. check b**otcom out and type in patrick arnold to read the thread he made on it. also the other sounds like a halo clone which should be legit but stacking 2 or more methyls together like the stack u are proposing is never legit nor safe when comparing ur long term health and short term gains. just wait till ur over 21 and keep these products or sell em. id be iffy on the first product ur talkin bout, boulder something. good luck!

----------


## Toast

what are some other serious long term side effects of using products such as these at a young age? i have already had gyno just from being overweight as a kid/ plastic surgery was performed to remove them back in july...i had a full bilateral mammaplasty done...or something like that...but any other info about this topic would be greatly appreciated !

----------


## bcaasdirty

prematurely closing growth plates, permanent damage to ur endocrine system aka HRT (read testosterone injections) for the rest of your life... to name a few

----------

